# Where can I find Spray force Pump Housing ? / 2L4 Pump



## Rocky (Aug 8, 2011)

I have an older Spray force 350 / Split tank / Stainless tank
Stator Pump square drive 
The End of Pump assumble ( Where it hooks up to Trans )was Dripping out pump 

I took it to a local Heavy tool repair shop to see if they could put new bearings and seals in it 
But ...... As they took it apart , The aluminum housing broke 

So here's my Dilemma : Pump is Good ,, Everything else on Rig is Good 
It's Old ..Right ... But it has always served me well 
Ant thoughts as to where I can find Parts ??


----------



## APT-CO (11 mo ago)

Hey Rocky! Sorry to read about your troubles finding parts for your rig. I have an old Pete’s equipment so I’ve done many upgrades to it with the same troubles. I would first start with sprayforce.com since it’s they’re machine. You can also check out American Spray Technology for parts although they might not be compatible to the body housing. Check out Je-co in Denver Co. JE-CO Drywall Texture Machines and Drywall Texture Sprayers | Increase your profits. Reduce your costs.


----------

